# Problem: Acer Netbook ASPIRE ONE



## Recon2307 (6. April 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Acer ASPIRE ONE Netbook.
Seit einiger Zeit funktioniert der Aukkubetrieb nicht mehr.
Sobald das Netbook über Netzteil angeschlossen ist, läuft es ohne Probleme.
Aber wenn ich das Netzteil abziehe und das Netbook mit Akkubetrieb starten will, passiert gar nichts und das Netbook geht überhaupt nicht an.
Ich hatte auch vor kurzem mal einen Versuch gestartet und das Netzteil über Nacht am abgeschaltetem Netbook gelassen, um den Akku zu laden.
Am nächsten Morgen trennte ich das Netbook vom Netzteil und versuchte es zu starte, aber es tat sich gar nichts.
Wenn ich nun unter Windows, in den Eigenschaften der Energieoptionen nachschaue, dann steht dort: "Batteriestand: unbekannt".

Ist jetzt eventuell der Akku hinüber und ich sollte mir einen neuen besorhen oder ist das Netzteil eventuell defekt, obwohl das Netbook mit Netzteil ja ohne Probleme läuft?

Wollte zwar noch einen Screenshot einfügen, aber das ist mir hier in dem Forum zu umständlich für nur 1 Bild  .

LG Recon2307


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2010)

Am besten mal Acer anrufen - die wissen vlt., dass das dann zu 99% ein Akkudefekt ist. Ggf. auch zu dem Shop, wo du das gekauft hast, und dort mal fragen, ob Du den Akku an einem Ausstellungsstück ausprobieren kannst oder einen Akku eines Austellungsstücks bei Dir.

Das Netzteil is aber eher nicht Schuld - entweder der Akku oder die ladefunktion des Netbooks.


----------



## Recon2307 (7. April 2010)

An der Ladefunktion könnte es eventuell liegen.
Laut Handbuch soll die Akkuleuchte, auf dem Netbook, während des Ladevorgangs dauerhaft rot leuchten und mit Netzbetrieb grün leuchten.
Aber während des Ladevorgangs leuchtet diese Lampe nur ungefähr 1 Minute dauerhaft rot und danach blinkt sie nur rot.
Das gleiche zeigt sich während des Netzbetriebes, denn währenddessen leuchtet die Lampe nicht grün, sondern blinkt auch nur rot.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

rotes blinken könnte auch bedeuten, dass da ein Akkudefekt festgestellt wurde. Blinkende LEDs beim Laden zeigen so was idR an, egal ob bei net/notebooks oder auch zB batterieladegeräten.  

Steht vlt. auch im Handbuch, oder bei acer vlt. auch auf der website.


----------



## Recon2307 (7. April 2010)

Im Handbuch stand es leider nicht, was es mit dem blinken auf sich hat, denn dort hatte ich schon nachgeschaut.
Ich vermute auch mal, das es ein Akkudefekt ist.
Er wird zwar noch mitsamt Seriennummer im Windows erkannt, kann aber nicht geladen werden, so wie es aussieht.
Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich zum testen mal einen anderen Akku bekomme.


----------

